# Grizzly G1014Z 6x48 belt sander with 9" disc



## JohnGray

I've had that sander on my list for awhile I think you did well!!!


----------



## kolwdwrkr

I bought this same sander and never could get the belt to track for the life of me. I adjusted that thing for hours. It got so bad it ate into the side of it. So I took the belt off and only used the disk for a while. I ended up selling it. I hope you have better luck then I did. I had the same problem with feed belt on the open end drum sander. Sold it too, but for other reasons. I did like that machine. Pout Pout.


----------



## mmh

Keep us updated on it's performance. I need to get a larger one. I'm in sander envy.


----------



## Peteybadboy

This is an old thread, However,I picked up one today made in 1999. Played with it today. Interested in hearing other peoples experience with this tool.


----------

